# Weight gain with progynova?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

This is actually my fourth fet but I can't remember whether I put on weight or not whilst on the hrt progynova tablets. Did you put on or lose weight whilst on progynova?

Thanks
Xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi sugarpielaura - this is my first FET and I have been on Progynova tablets now for 2 weeks. I haven't put on or lost any weight. What stage in the FET process are you currently?

Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Sugar,

OMG, yes, about 10lb!

Seriously, they made me hungry all day long and if I didn't eat I would be sick.  I hated the damn things.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks. It's a long story but I need to shift weight and am due to start the progynova in about three weeks and I'll obviously be on them for four weeks. Three a day. I can't put any on at that time and need to lose a few lbs. I'm debating whether to just cancel the fet or take the risk. I'm going to start going to the gym as well so wonder if that'd combat it? 

Jomo: thanks. That's good to hear. I just don't know what to do.  

Stacey: oh no!   Do you think the tablet causes weight gain or they make you hungry therefore causing the weight gain? 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Stacey,

Also meant to say congratulations. Fantastic news!  

Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you.  I think it was the hunger that caused the weight gain, because I was eating all day long!  I don't think the drug made me put on weight.  

I suppose if I had tried to fill up on healthy food, then I wouldn't have been to bad.

I wish you all the best, you certainly deserve it.

X


----------



## Sammie123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello,

I gained some weight when I was on the progynova when I had my first IVF attempt! nearly 5 pounds!!!

Sadly the first IVF attempt did not work    

Hopefully we will have a successful pregnancy when we have our first FET in the next few weeks!

Good Luck with everything.

Sammie


----------

